# Craigslist horror stories



## tannersdad (Jan 9, 2013)

thread is /


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

ie: common sense

/thread.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Tried to set up a three way on CL..............she shows up and looked nothing like her picture.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

mojo maestro said:


> Tried to set up a three way on CL..............she shows up and looked nothing like her picture.





ShredLife said:


> ie: common sense
> 
> /thread.


/thread.
10char


----------

